# Simulación de amplificadores de gran señal usando el Multisim 10



## jhefren (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola saludos a todos

he tratado de realizar la simulación de varios amplificador de gran señal que han sido colocados en esta sección 
y el problema que se me presenta en la simulación es que a la salida de las primeras etapas de amplificador diferenciales siempre la señal sale reducida o en la mayoria de las veces no tienen señal de salida. quisiera saber sin han realizado las simulaciones de estos amplificador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-260w-sencillo-45v-14816/ este es tomado de la pagina de http://www.pablin.com.ar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-canal-n-irfp240-14290/

luego subire las simulaciones

PD: Algunos tube que modificarlos debido a que no tenia su equivalentes en multisim

aqui les dejo algunas simulaciones que he realizado de acuerdo a algunos diagramas que se encuentran aqui
Espero que les sea de utilidad


----------



## oZon (Oct 28, 2008)

Parece que estos amplificadores son buenos pero por que no intentas usar el PROTEUS

que tambien es excelente para este tipo de simulaciones.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## jhefren (Nov 4, 2008)

tengo el proteus, pero despues de revisar me percate que tienen las misma librerias, se que es más facil de usar, pero no me llama la atenciòn usarlo por ahora

Gracias por tu Comentario


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2008)

Para hacer simulaciones reales, el mejor producto que he encontrado se llama Simetrix y se descarga sin costo (es una versión de evaluación con restricciones en la cantidad de nodos, pero yo he hecho muchas simulaciones y nunca he alcanzado el límite).
Lo podes descargar de http://www.simetrix.co.uk/.
Tiene bibliotecas muy amplificadoras y usa el motor del P-Spice para simular. Es un producto excelente y las simulaciones son iguales a la realidad.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 4, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Para hacer simulaciones reales, el mejor producto que he encontrado se llama Simetrix y se descarga sin costo (es una versión de evaluación con restricciones en la cantidad de nodos, pero yo he hecho muchas simulaciones y nunca he alcanzado el límite).
> Lo podes descargar de http://www.simetrix.co.uk/.
> Tiene bibliotecas muy amplificadoras y usa el motor del P-Spice para simular. Es un producto excelente y las simulaciones son iguales a la realidad.



Hola ezavalla, gracias por el aporte, lo estoy probando y la verdad q bastante completo.

Saludos


----------



## moncada (Abr 15, 2017)

Va con el Multisim 14...  Un ampli con salida Sziclai de unos 60w rms a +/- 35v de alimentación y 1Vp de entrada, espejo de corriente para el diferencial, fuente de corriente a led... y un añadido para limitar la I de los transistores a unos 6A en caso de corto a la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## moncada (Abr 19, 2017)

El "Sixties" de elektor: 40w rms sobre 8 ohms y salida cuasi complementaria con 2N3055.
En el simulador con 60v (máximo recomendado) me salen unos 53w rms con 0,07% de THD a 1KHz  . Con onda cuadrada de 40Hz la respuesta es mala pero se corrige sustituyendo C1 de 100nF por 1µ ó 2,2µF.






Saludos.


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

Otro clásico: la etapa de potencia Sales Kit de 25w. Opcionalmente podía montarse la de 10w (STK014) ó la de 40w dentro del mismo contenedor CAMP-1. Las de 25 y 40w compartían esquema eléctrico. La más potente tenía otro diseño de pcb, incluía protección contra cortos a la salida, radiadores de mayor tamaño... y usaba otra toma del trafo para obtener más tensión de alimentación.

El resultado de la simulación supera lo facilitado por el fabricante (THD: 0,3% a 1Khz). A mí me sale 0,062% a 1KHz y 44w rms, con 60v de alimentación y 750mVp a la entrada. La respuesta a onda cuadrada de 5KHz es excelente y a 40Hz es buena: la inclinación de los techos no llega al 40% 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 20, 2017)

Moncada por favor, del sixties y sales Kit ¿¿¿¿¿ Tienes los PCB y más información ?????.
En mi juventud, allá por 1985 teníamos en el Casal de la Falla (soy valenciano) para hacer el "cabra" una etapa se Sales Kit (no recuerdo los watios, pero de 40 o superior ) con condensador a la salida y los hijos de Massip, los dueños de la famosa BEYMA ( eran dos socios Belenguer y Massip ) aportaron unos bafles de tres vías con un woofer 12B100 un medios 5M30 y un tweteer CP10 (todo de la casa familiar BEYMA ) , pues bueno, nos pegábamos unas fiestas a todo volumen que nos lo pasábamos fenomenal.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Wheelf (Abr 20, 2017)

Juan Carlos, 
al parecer el "Sixties" de Elektor aparecía en el numero de julio/agosto de 2011.

https://www.elektormagazine.com/magazine/elektor-201107/19652

un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

moncada dijo:


> Otro clásico: la etapa de potencia Sales Kit de 25w.


 
Eso es el Fapesa Philips de aquí a la luna . . . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index3.html


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Moncada por favor, del sixties y sales Kit ¿¿¿¿¿ Tienes los PCB y más información ?????.


Juan Carlos: del Sixties solo tengo lo que dejo abajo... en pitinglish. Como apunta el compañero Wheelf, salió también en la publicación española y tampoco facilitaba pcb. Creo que era un número extra de verano de 100 circuitos. No llegué a montarlo. 
Del Sales guardo el manual de montaje medio desarmado y con anotaciones. A ver si puedo escanearlo para subirlo. No facilitaban máscara de la pcb y los circuitos originales fueron a paseo ya que rediseñé todo en plan casero para 40w. En lugar de usar dos radiadores separados, utilicé uno doble con aisladores para cada transistor de salida y convertí la salida a complementaria echando mano del pnp MJ2955. De este invento llegué a replicar varias unidades más.




> En mi juventud, allá por 1985 teníamos en el Casal de la Falla (soy valenciano) para hacer el "cabra" una etapa se Sales Kit (no recuerdo los watios, pero de 40 o superior ) con condensador a la salida


Vaya, debemos ser de la misma quinta... Por esas fechas hacía un año que me licenciaran de la mili luego de agotar varias prórrogas  . Los 80 fueron muy marchosos  . Ahora que lo dices, recuerdo que Sales kit tenía una etapa de 100w mono y siguiendo su filosofía, usaría el condensador de acoplamiento para el altavoz. No llegué a montar ninguna de estas. Carkit tenía también la suya y prefería alimentación simétrica. La verdad es que estos últimos sonaban mejor a los graves aunque los woofers oscilaban algo, como nerviosos. Parecía como si les entrasen subsonidos o pequeñas variaciones de c/c. Yo les temía por los altavoces... Un compañero había comprado unas cajas herméticas Roselson de 3 vías y se notaba menos el defecto que en las abiertas. 



> y los hijos de Massip, los dueños de la famosa BEYMA ( eran dos socios Belenguer y Massip ) aportaron unos bafles de tres vías con un woofer 12B100 un medios 5M30 y un tweteer CP10 (todo de la casa familiar BEYMA ) , pues bueno, nos pegábamos unas fiestas a todo volumen que nos lo pasábamos fenomenal.
> Un abrazo.



Como creció Beyma... Debo tener por ahí un añejo catálogo publicitario con fotos del interior de la fábrica cuando aún parecía una empresa familiar. Hoy compite en calidad con las mejores marcas. El primer woofer que usé de esa casa, un 12B70, sufrió un ataque de hongos al foam y se quedó sin suspensión  como les pasó también a mis AD80652 de Miniwatt . Aprendí de la experiencia y ahora prefiero los de "rubber" (goma) aunque endurezcan con el tiempo.

Salud.

Edito. Después de pelearme con el escáner, va el rar con el manual de montaje del Sales Kit junto al 
diseño de la placa que hice en su día... Mide 10 x 10cm para poder atornillar un radiador de las mismas dimensiones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Ese circuito es de los años 70.

El foam se cambia en 15 minutos y queda impecable


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es el Fapesa Philips de aquí a la luna . . .
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index3.html



Ahí se llamaría así. Por estos lares era Miniwatt Philips    




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese circuito es de los años 70.
> 
> El foam se cambia en 15 minutos y queda impecable



En efecto, en internet se encuentran kits de recambio en distintas medidas pero ojo con esto: interesa conseguir el foam original para no afectar a la frecuencia de resonancia propia del altavoz, porque tendrías que rediseñar en caso de ser bass-reflex. Hay muchas calidades y espesores de espumas. No te digo nada de las diferencias con respecto a las de hace 40 años...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Yo compro foams hechos aqui , industria Argentina y de los Chinos , y después decido a ojímetro cual le iría mejor , no es tan crítico mientras sea solo el foam , el problema viene si le reemplazan el foam por las gomas de subwoofer , ahí si chau parámetros 

Lo malo sería reemplazar suspensiones de tela o conos completos y/o bobinas . . .


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo compro foams hechos aqui , industria Argentina y de los Chinos , y después decido a ojímetro cual le iría mejor , no es tan crítico mientras sea solo el foam , el problema viene si le reemplazan el foam por las gomas de subwoofer , ahí si chau parámetros
> 
> Lo malo sería reemplazar suspensiones de tela o conos completos y/o bobinas . . .



Genial. Es bueno consumir producto nacional. En capitales grandes se conseguirán suspensiones sin tener que recurrir a la red pero créeme, importan las características de la espuma porque influyen en la Fr. Las de goma también afectan ya que suelen endurecer con el tiempo y hacen subir la Fr del altavoz. Hay quienes las ablandan masajeándolas con vaselina... 

Desde luego, si una bobina o un cono se van, será reparable pero a mí que no me vendan el apaño...


----------



## moncada (Abr 25, 2017)

Seguimos con amplis vintage. Hoy toca el Edwin de elektor:






Que se trató aquí:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1163347/

En el Multisim salen unos 20w rms sobre 8 ohms a 42V de alimentación con 1,65Vp de señal a la entrada. La distorsión ronda el 0,25% a 1KHz. Sobre 4 ohms la potencia se duplica pero la distorsión aumenta hasta el 0,85%. La respuesta a onda cuadrada de 40Hz es mala aunque mejora aumentando la capacidad del condo de acoplo con el altavoz y el señalado como C3 en el esquema de arriba. A 5KHz cuadrada la respuesta es excelente, tanto que se disparan los sobreimpulsos en los flancos de subida de los semiciclos positivos. Esto ya se apreciaba en menor medida en el test a 40Hz. Pendiente determinar el origen y si en la práctica pasa lo mismo... 

Saludos.


----------



## Wheelf (Abr 25, 2017)

Este amplificador es una versión del célebre AKSA 55 de Hugh Dean. El creador, un aficionado indonesio (Anistardi, también conocido como BIMO en foros anglosajones) contó con el beneplácito del propio Dean para  el diseño de este clon. Amablemente me ha dado permiso para publicar su esquema: la simulación en multisim está hecha por mí y he cambiado algunos componentes por disponibilidad en la biblioteca. Me da la impresión de  que el diseño está muy cerca del original.



adjunto link al esquema porque la calidad del subido por mí deja algo que desear

https://anistardi.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/aksa.jpg


----------



## moncada (Abr 25, 2017)

Acabo de guardarlo y rularlo con el Multisim. Gracias por el aporte, Wheelf. Curiosa disposición de R11 uniendo los emisores de los drivers. Muy baja distorsión y buena respuesta a onda cuadrada, sobre todo en agudos ya que aparecen sobreimpulsos aunque esta vez en los semiciclos negativos. Estos simuladores no sé yo... 

Saludos.


----------



## Wheelf (Oct 6, 2017)

El presente amplificador es otra variante del afamado AKSA 55 . Está basado en un diagrama conceptual publicado por el autor (Hugh Dean) al que le  faltaba el valor de varias resistencias (asociadas a la etapa diferencial y bootstrap ). Sin un ajuste fino de dichos valores, el amplificador se convierte en un artefacto mediocre.
A luz de otro artículo que circula por la red donde aparece  una foto de la placa, confirmé que dicho diagrama se ajustaba a la realidad en un 99%. Encontré un condensador de suckout  (C14) que no estaba en el esquema.
Con la información anteriormente citada, unido a las abundantísimas  pistas que el autor y sus admiradores han ido dejando en foros anglosajones, logré dar con una simulación que tenía bastante buena pinta, sin llegar al  standard  fijado por el creador para definir un amplificador que suene bien (perfil descendiente de armónicos, alto valor de H2,  Ratio (H2+H3 +H4)/THD total >97%...). La mejor  simulación se obtuvo utilizando como VAS un transistor de los usados para video (KSC3503), ya que el comúnmente utilizado BD139 no daba la talla.
En paralelo se simuló el también célebre amplificador DX de Carlos Mergulhao, parecido al AKSA en ciertos aspectos , que mostraba un perfil descendiente de armónicos más impecable aún, pero sin llegar a los ratios referidos anteriormente. También encontré cierta diferencia de potencia suministrada entre los 1 y 20 Khz, mayor en el rango de los graves. El propio Carlos dice que tiene unos graves “muuuuuy pronunciados” . El amplificador DX  muestra sin embargo  un VAS diferente, (beta  enhanced). Ello me dio pie a evaluar diferentes tipos de VAS.
Tras haber tocado techo con el supuesto clon de AKSA utilizando medios “lícitos” y después de indagar un poco más por aquí y allá, opté por introducir un diferente diseño de VAS, en este caso idéntico al usado por Bob Cordell en su libro, pág. 128 si no me falla la memoria.  A efectos de simulación, y según los criterios de calidad sonora citados anteriormente  (con los que no todo el mundo tiene que coincidir de forma  necesaria),  el amplificador se comporta fenomenalmente (todo ello según mi humilde juicio )


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2017)

Wheelf dijo:


> El presente amplificador es otra variante del afamado AKSA 55 . . . . .


¿ Tienes el esquema original. ?


----------



## Wheelf (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola Fogonazo,
Lo encontrarás en la segunda página del siguiente artículo

http://www.aesmelbourne.org.au/wp-content/media/THE AKSA STORY.pdf

El esquema completo no está publicado.  

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2017)

Wheelf dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo,
> Lo encontrarás en la segunda página del siguiente artículo
> 
> http://www.aesmelbourne.org.au/wp-content/media/THE AKSA STORY.pdf
> ...



¿ Notaste que en la simulación la corriente de reposo es *> 3,5A* ?, y la tensión de offset es de casi 200mV


----------



## Wheelf (Oct 7, 2017)

Muchas  gracias por el aviso...me habia ceñido a lo que un neófito mira primero..THD..fourier y poco mas..le echaré un vistazo.

He conseguido solucionar el problema del offset y de la corriente en reposo.Justo acabo de encontrar otra serie de pistas en la que antes no habia caido.Dos valores de resistencias esenciales para el funcionamiento han aparecido...Mostraré el resultado si es satisfactorio.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Aqui imagen y simulación con ambos problemas resueltos


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui imagen y simulación con ambos problemas resueltos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 160471




saludos pana mio. necesito una ayuda,  copie este esquema de una conzola yamaha esta copiada exactamente como estaba en la placa, la revise como 20 veces aver si tenia algun error, 
y no lo encuentro espero que me puedan ayudar aqui les dejo la simulasion, espero que me ayuden...


----------



## Wheelf (Oct 9, 2017)

Dosmetros,

¡muchas gracias por tu ayuda! ya he visto en el pantallazo que has recuperado los 470 ohm del Vbe multiplier. Yo abandoné ese valor movido por la inexperiencia... 

Como he comentado hace un par de posts, he encontrado en un foro australiano (creo) el procedimiento de ajuste del bias y offset del aparato original,  incluyendo algunos valores de resistencias, entre ellas R3 y R9..
iré informando


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2017)

Esta es la FogoVersión

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


guarod dijo:


> saludos pana mio. necesito una ayuda, . . .


Lo que vi hasta ahora es la resistencia de 47KΩ de polarización de base de Q8 está mal conectada.

*Edit:*
El espejo de corriente del diferencial de entrada está mal.

Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):_* "La prolijidad ayuda a la comprensión. *_
Sugiero rehacer todo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Había visto que algo de Q10 estaba mal , no había visto R14 . . .

Corrí R14 y reemplacé provisoriamente a Q10 por una resistencia de 15 k y está funcionando


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Había visto que algo de Q10 estaba mal , no había visto R14 . . .
> 
> Corrí R14 y reemplacé provisoriamente a Q10 por una resistencia de 15 k y está funcionando



*¡ Me rindo !*
Tardaría mucho mas en enderezar  ese esquema que en hacerlo nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Aqui con arreglo provisorio funcionando , habría que revisar Q10 , Q11 & cía


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui con arreglo provisorio funcionando , habría que revisar Q10 , Q11 & cía



*G*ra*C*ias a todos
*Q*uiere decir que el error esta en el q10 y q11, de*B*en estar mal conectados
uuuu no me *H*a*B*ia dado cuenta

*M*uchisimas gra*C*ias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2017)

guarod dijo:


> *G*ra*C*ias a todos
> *Q*uiere decir que el error esta en el q10 y q11, de*B*en estar mal conectados
> uuuu no me *H*a*B*ia dado cuenta
> 
> *M*uchisimas gra*C*ias..



Q10 y Q11 deben ser *PNP*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Q10 y Q11 deben ser *PNP*
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .



denuevo yo, discurpa por lo escrito, revisando de nuevo el circuito el q10 y q11 si van como los puse en el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2017)

guarod dijo:


> denuevo yo, discurpa por lo escrito, revisando de nuevo el circuito el q10 y q11 si van como los puse en el circuito


   
No recuerdo haber visto que el par diferencial y el espejo de corriente tengan el mismo tipo de transistores.

¿ Marca y Modelo ?


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No recuerdo haber visto que el par diferencial y el espejo de corriente tengan el mismo tipo de transistores.
> 
> ¿ Marca y Modelo ?



creelo, los 4 transistores son matricula c2240
boy a tomarle unas fotos a la placa y las subo..

este circuito tambien usa offsel y 2 transistores entre tip41 y tip 42, que creo que son de proteccion, solo que no los agregue al diagrama, por no aserlo mas complicado..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2017)

¿ Marca y modelo del equipo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2017)

Listo , ya lo arreglé , las conexiones en verde son las que estaban mal , ahora están en su correcto sitio  :





Sep , podría ser que utilizara un transistor Q11 cómo díodo . . . pero definitivamente Q5 está mal , así que ambos mal


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listo , ya lo arreglé , las conexiones en verde son las que estaban mal , ahora están en su correcto sitio  :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 160487
> 
> ...



saludos panal, te la comiste,, pero en este preciso momente estoy revisando la targeta verificando el arreglo que le isiste, pero en la targeta la coneccion de la r13 y el c9 van por el Emisor del transistor, de verdad me tienen locoo


----------



## pandacba (Oct 9, 2017)

Porque no publicas el modelo del equipo? ya te lo han solicitado y nada!


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

*B*ueno aqui estan algunas fotos de la tar*J*eta, espero que las entiendan


----------



## pandacba (Oct 9, 2017)

A que se debe que no queres proporcionar marca y modelo?


----------



## guarod (Oct 9, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> A que se debe que no queres proporcionar marca y modelo?



*P*or que no la tengo en mis manos, me quedo fue la tar*J*eta driver original como puedes ver

*Y*a que la trampee, con otro driver que le instale mas poderoso asi lo quiso el dueño, y me quede con esta tar*J*eta


----------



## pandacba (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok sería bueno si pudieras averiguar que modelo era, para conseguir más info


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

¿ Y cual sería el problema ? Si quieres la reparas y punto , y si quieres replicarla solo copias el impreso y asunto listo


----------



## guarod (Oct 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cual sería el problema ? Si quieres la reparas y punto , y si quieres replicarla solo copias el impreso y asunto listo



SALUDOS,, la tar*J*eta esta buena solo le faltan son los transistores de poder, y sus respectivos voltajes y listo para funcionar,, solo quise copiar el circuito para ver como estaba diseñado,, y compartirlo con ustedes,, muchas gra*C*ias..


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2017)

Si dices que la sacaste de un equipo, y la reemplazaste por otra, es obvio que mediste la tensión de la fuente, si no como hiciste?


----------



## guarod (Oct 10, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Si dices que la sacaste de un equipo, y la reemplazaste por otra, es obvio que mediste la tensión de la fuente, si no como hiciste?



por-supuesto, se alimentaba con 60+60 voltios,


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2017)

Entonces ya esta Esa placa se alimenta con 60+60V, no necesitas más nada


----------



## Wheelf (Oct 29, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Necesitaría obtener la ganancia de lazo abierto ( open loop gain) en  la simulación publicada por Dosmetros en el post 25. Agradecería alguna guía al respecto.Gracias.


----------



## Wheelf (Jun 18, 2018)

Buenas de nuevo.

Aquí publico versión final de la simulación del  híbrido DX /AKSA.

Como novedad quisiera comentar que he montado el amplificador (un canal solamente)  y por ahora la impresión es muy muy buena . En el futuro quizá abra un hilo si consigo hacer un diseño de la PCB mímimamente presentable.

Quisiera agradecer a Moncada  sus impresiones al respecto de la simulación, y a Juan Carlos Hernández Púa  su apoyo constante.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 18, 2018)

DOY FÉ QUE SUENA FANTÁSTICO. Gran proyecto. Enhorabuena.
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Resistencias de emisor de 22 Ohms en los transistores de salida ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Resistencias de emisor de 22 Ohms en los transistores de salida ?









Yo veo* ,22 Ohms *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

"Necito antiojos"


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 19, 2018)

HORACIO AL OCULISTA.........He recibido dos videos de escucha del circuito por watsap y merece la pena..... Lo que pasa es que Wheelf (Paco) es muy pudoroso y el circuito impreso que ha hecho no le convence...… No lo comparto ya que además que es plenamente funcional no produce NI UN ZUMBIDO e insisto suena FANTÁSTICO, ni se entibia y considero que es un gran circuito en la teoría , ver simulación, como en la práctica, yo lo he escuchado atacado desde un móvil y un reproductor de CD. Eso sí, si Quercus por ejemplo hace el PCB y ya es para morirse la estética del mismo. Yo personalmente animaría a Paco a que supere su pudor y publique por aquí su montaje tal y como lo ha hecho y si puede que suba los vídeos... Ha de sentirse orgulloso de su labor, máxime (y esto es un dato que desconocéis) teniendo en cuenta que es QUÍMICO de carrera y profesión, o sea que el mérito es DESCOMUNAL pues no ha tocado la electrónica nunca.....
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Esperamos videos y fotos entonces


----------



## Wheelf (Jun 19, 2018)

Juan Carlos..tienes una cena pagada!!!!!

El amplificador es resultado de innumerables simulaciones intentando clonar el Aksa 55 del cual hay un circuito incompleto publicado por el autor. Hay innumerables pistas que Hugh Dean (así se llama el reputado autor) fue dejando en multiples hilos de foros anglosajones..A pesar de todo no fui capaz de dar con la tecla, así que probé a incluir algunos elementos del DX, que son los que le proporcionan el bajo tan potente que tiene.
La eleccion de T3 es importante,con BD139 la simulacion no es tan buena.

La placa es un hibrido de las dos placas de referencia y esta hecha a mano alzada...da un poco de pudor enseñarla..de hecho me equivoqué y he tenido que soldar alguna resistencia al aire...

 Lo de mi background es cierto...Hace 8 años me picó el gusanillo..y hasta hoy...Lo malo de este hobby es que produce satisfacciones a medio largo plazo cuando no se tiene ni idea de electrónica.

En cuanto me deslie de trabajo publicaré fotos y videos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Creo que había un post sobre ese amplificador . . . [Aporte] Amplificador B-AKSA 55


----------

